# Maradona in Dubai



## Tony J (May 8, 2011)

The 'hand of God' Diego Maradona is in Dubai.

I think he deserves a traditional British welcome....

Any ideas


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

He was at the Mall of the Emirates yesterday morning signing autographs... it was also about that time that a bomb scare was occurring.


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

I`m sure they`ll treat him every bit as well as they treated David O`leary at Al Ahli, i think even he knows he won`t see out his contract, but a year in the sun to top up his pension fund is appealing.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Tony J said:


> I think he deserves a traditional British welcome....


What would a 'British' welcome be? 

He got a phenomenal, rapturous welcome when he led Argentina out at Hampden. Can't imagine the same happening at Wembley


----------



## Ben_130 (Jan 24, 2011)

Mr Rossi said:


> What would a 'British' welcome be?
> 
> He got a phenomenal, rapturous welcome when he led Argentina out at Hampden. Can't imagine the same happening at Wembley


Haha! Yes a warm 'English' welcome would be more appropriate! You Scots probably love him for what he did against us! 
I went to the last England v Argentina game in Geneva back in 2005. Maradona wasnt there at the time but we still sang plenty of pleasant songs about him!


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Ben_130 said:


> You Scots probably love him for what he did against us!


It's not just us. With a dexterity and skill that transcended the natural, sometimes ethereal, abilities of even the (arguably) greatest player of all time - Maradona scored what's been voted the "best goal ever" time and time again.





That one where he runs it past Reid, Butcher etc was pretty good too.


----------



## carlinhos (Apr 23, 2011)

Mr Rossi said:


> It's not just us. With a dexterity and skill that transcended the natural, sometimes ethereal, abilities of even the (arguably) greatest player of all time - Maradona scored what's been voted the "best goal ever" time and time again.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sounds good plan!

Anyhow would like to go local league games next season when he is training, you guys go often? i heard spirit is nice


----------



## remaaz (Apr 5, 2011)

But I believe Maradonna won't add anything without good players.

I think he is going for AL Wasl if I'm not wrong ( I don't watch football all time ) and I hope they bring better players and give the coach enough time to choose his key players.

This is my opinion & nothin more!!


----------



## Belgian Brit (Apr 7, 2011)

carlinhos said:


> sounds good plan!
> 
> Anyhow would like to go local league games next season when he is training, you guys go often? i heard spirit is nice


Oh, my mistake - I'd assumed he had signed up for the local volley ball team


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

Two things the English will go on about in football. 

1966
Maradona 'Hand of God'

The Germans hope you win the World Cup just so you shut up about 66 and Maradona couldn't care less 

He was at the Madinat a couple of nights ago, getting stuck in already.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Amazing how the UAE will accept a celebrity with more coke inside him than the average blast furnace....


----------



## cami (Aug 11, 2010)

indoMLA said:


> He was at the Mall of the Emirates yesterday morning *signing *autographs... it was also about that time that a bomb scare was occurring.


you mean, he can write??

wow... im truly impressed now...


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

cami said:


> you mean, he can write??
> 
> wow... im truly impressed now...


 As a Brazilian, I could not care less about Maradona. Nope, I don't hate him. But only God knows how that chubby guy got famous with that poor soccer and pretty lame coaching skills the least to say.

What I am wondering about is: how is he planning to pile up "powder" ? We all know -at least this is what the media has been telling for years- he is big consumer of that stuff....


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Canuck_Sens said:


> how that chubby guy got famous with that poor soccer


I'm guessing you don't watch soccer that much?


----------

